# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] provlhma dislutourgias

## black arrow

Χρωνια πολλα και Χριστος ανεστη! Μου φερανε ενα ps3. Το παιδι που το ειχε μου ειπε οτι του εκανε αναβαθμιση και μετα σταματισε να δουλεβει. Συγγεκριμενα.: το βαζω στην πριζα παταω το κουμπι να αναψει , αναβει η κονσολα αλλα δεν διχνει τιποτα στην οθονη.δεν αναγνωριζει καν το μηχανιμα. και κολαει με την ενοια οτι δεν μπορω να το σβησω απο το κουμπι αλα πρεπει να το βγαλω απο την πριζα. Αν του βγαλω το σκληρο δυσκο τοτε αναβοσβηνει απο το κουμπι και στην οθονη μου γραφει οτι λυπει ο δυσκος. Το αλο προβλημα που σε καθε περιπτοση εχει ειναι πως οταν πας να βαλεισ cd δεν το παιρνει μεσα. Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων για την οποια βοηθεια!

----------


## thanasis 1

Σου είπε μήπως τι λογισμικό φοράει cfw ή ofw?

----------


## black arrow

Οχι δυστιχως δεν ξερω και ειναι δυσκολο να μαθω. Εχεικαπια σημασια για το προβλημα??

----------


## thanasis 1

Ανάλογα Σάκη τι έχει κάνει. 
Για αρχή όμως κάνε ένα reset video settings για να αποκλείσουμε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο,ξέρεις πως γίνεται?

----------


## black arrow

Οχι δεν εχω ιδεα. Αν μπορεισ βοηθησε με. Μονο να σου θυμισω πως δεν βλεπω κατι στην οθονη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Τι μοντελο ειναι phat,slim,super slim επισης γραψε το serial number της κονσολας.
Εσυ με τι καλωδιο το δοκιμαζεις με hdmi ή scart?Καλο θα ηταν να το δοκιμασεις και με τα δυο το reset video settings.
Για να κανεις reset video settings καθως το εχεις σε standby (κόκκινο λαμπακι στο μπροστινό μέρος του συστήματος), κρατήσε πατημένο το πλήκτρο On / Off στο μπροστινό μέρος του συστήματος για τουλάχιστον 5 δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να ακούσεις έναν μπιπ για δεύτερη φορά και μετα αφησε το (κανε αυτο που λεει εδω εδω στο 1:45).

Παντως οταν σου πεταει μαυρη οθονη και γενικα κολαει ολο το συστημα εχει να κανει με το software της μνημης NOR\NAND(αναλογα το μοντελο) οπου απο εκει διαβαζει για να ξεκινησει το ps3,λογικα δεν θα του εγινε σωστα το update ετσι δεν θα γραφτηκε σωστα στην μνημη και δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει.

----------


## GSR600

Εμενα μου εχει τύχει σε ενα ps3 fat να μην παιρνει το cd και ελυσα τον μηχανισμο για να τον ξεφρακαρω.Βεβαια εκανα και reflow αλλα μπορει να έφταιγε και ο μηχανισμος του cd  που ηταν φρακαρισμενος.Το μηχανημα μενει αναμενο η σβηνει μονο του μετα απο λιγο?

----------


## thanasis 1

Γιωργο δεν εχει ylod,συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του σακη απλα κολλαει ολη η κονσολα και για να την κλεισει πρεπει να την βγαλει απο το ρευμα.
Αυτο ειναι κλασσικο προβλημα οταν κατι δεν παει καλα στις nor\nand μνημες.

----------


## black arrow

Αφτο γινετε. Οταν το αναβω δεν μπορω να το σβησω απο το κουμπι. Το απογευμα θα κανω αυτο που ειπες θαναση και θα στηλω να σας πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## black arrow

Γιασας παλι. Δοκιμασα αυτο που μου ειπατε με το reset. Αλα συνεχιζει το προβλημα. Δεν μπορει να σβησει απο το κουμπι εκιησης και στην tv γραφει : χωρις σημα. Καμια ιδεα? Να σας πω επισεις οτι οταν μου το φερανε το καλοδιο τροφοδοσιας ηταν χαλασμενο και φοβαμαι μηπος διακοπηκε η διαδικασια αναβαθμησης λογο καλοδιου. Τι αλο να κοιταξω?. Καποια ιδεα ??

----------


## thanasis 1

> Να σας πω επισεις οτι οταν μου το φερανε το καλοδιο τροφοδοσιας ηταν χαλασμενο και φοβαμαι μηπος διακοπηκε η διαδικασια αναβαθμησης λογο καλοδιου.


Αν οντως διακοπηκε η αναβαθμιση τοτε εχει μεγαλο θεμα η κονσολα.

Για κανε και το παρακατω(απο το 0:30 εως 1:05)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqACMhLQNeo

και πες μου αν εμφανισε κατι στην οθονη,επισης αφου κανεις το παραπανω δες αν το bluray ειναι συνδεδεμενο στην μητρικη γιατι αν δεν ειναι δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει το ps3 και κολλαει.

Δες αν μπορεις να βρεις καποιον αλλο σκληρο δισκο να δοκιμασεις αν ανοιγει.

----------


## black arrow

εχω ενα σκληρο απο λαπτοπ. Μπορω να τον χρισιμοποιησω?

----------


## thanasis 1

Δες αν ταιριαζει και βαλτον.
Αυτοι που ξανουν ειναι 2,5" SATA 5.400rpm ή 7.200rpm.

----------


## black arrow

Θαναση εκανα αυτο που ελεγε στο βιντεο. Τωρα μπορω και το ανοιγωκλεινω απο το κουμπι ακομα και με τον σκληρο δυσκο επανω. Ομως δεν μου δειχνει το μενου.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραια τωρα κανε ξανα reset video settings(αυτο που σου ειχα βαλει στο ποστ 6),καντο καλυτερα με scart αν εχεις αλλιως με hdmi ή και με τα δυο και πες μου αν εχεις εικονα.

----------

